# Xsd-Schema in XML einbinden



## sputnik1973 (4. November 2004)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mein Schema in eine XML einzubinden.
ich mache es z.Z. so:

```
<recordset
xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"noNamespaceSchemaLocation="HMFAQ.xsd">
```
Nun, wenn ich in Visual Studio.Net eine XML-Prüfung mache sagt er mir:

```
C:\xml\HMFAQ.xml(1): Visual Studio konnte kein Schema für dieses Dokument finden. Sie Überprüfung kann nur sicherstellen, dass es sich um ein richtig formuliertes XML-Dokument handelt, kann die Daten jedoch nicht im Schemakontext überprüfen.
```
Wenn ich das Schema kopiere und unter den Root-Node der XML einfüge klappt alles wie es soll. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine xsd-datei richtig einbinde ?
Vielen Dank schonmal ;>


----------

